# giant ice mantis



## Johnald Chaffinch (Mar 12, 2007)

from the World Ice Art Championships

2007 Single Block Classic

Feb. 27 - Mar. 1, 2007

(see second photo for perspective)



























by Junichi Nakamura

Japan

and Peter Slavin

USA

( also, here's a giant robot one invading Prague -

http://cellar.org/iotd.php?threadid=11587 )


----------



## AFK (Mar 12, 2007)

do you have any ooths of those?


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 12, 2007)

> do you have any ooths of those?


nice lol


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 13, 2007)

What about nymphs?


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 13, 2007)

lol they would be ice cubes lol


----------



## Isis (Mar 13, 2007)

A really, really beatiful and faithful sculpture!!!


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 13, 2007)

Very nice! I'm amazed that it's not falling apart.


----------

